# What is the best Software for a Creation vinyl cutter?



## BA&D (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,
I've been using a Creation (HK) Kingcut Pro 630 - really a PCUT630 - for nearly a year now and find it an adequate entry level machine for what I need. This came with Artcut software which drives me bonkers! When I can get it to work, it does OK for the simple things I need which is letter cutting. At the moment, the PC can't recognize the port no matter what config. I try. I also run a Mac and have tried SignCut X2 to no avail as the Mac just doesn't see it nor can I get the software to connect.
Anyone have any suggestions on an inexpensive alternative? All I do is cut text. Make these up on Illustrator and covert then cut.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use signcut a $57.00 a year subscription. Flexisign came with my cutter and I could not get it to do anything and it drove me crazy so I switched and did not want to shell out a lot of money so i first tried the free trial. Once I tried it and liked it I switched. It works pretty well for me.

Katrina


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

I have the same cutter (PC630). It came with Sign Blazer... I can cut anything with it, no matter how intricate, and I always get great results. I cut vinyl decals and vinyl for shirts, including flock. However, Sign Blazer only works on windows. I just got a new Mac and am putting windows on it so I can run Sign Blazer. The cutter will cut anything you want, it's more about the software you are using.


----------



## BA&D (Jul 18, 2008)

I've tried Flexisign but my Mac doesn't recognise the machine. Haven't tried this on Windows yet but it looks OK - at $57 a year I'll have to weigh this up against Sign Blazer. Any ideas where I can get Sign Blazer to try?
My main issue right now is getting either machine to recognize the port the cutter should use. I've tried with some success, on and off, Com3/USB and Com2. Right now, neither works! The Mac just doesn;t see the USB port neither.


----------



## aaltier (Sep 6, 2008)

you can get sign blazer from ebay. search for vinyl cutters and find one like yours... one of the big sellers has a download link for sign blazer... you use it in trial mode. it doesn't expire and you get full access to everything on the program. again, this has to be used on windows. also, there are specific settings your usb port has to be on to use the cutter.


----------



## BA&D (Jul 18, 2008)

Thnx Alexis. I've had the USB port dilemna for a while now as the driver installs on COM3 but the docs insist on COM2. Everything is set on COM3 now which I believe shows as USB on the software (Artcut) to no avail. I'll try again with SignBlazer.


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

I have been using SignBlazer it does everything I need (trial version is a fully working version....has pop ups at start but after is fully design/cut capable) Some people don't like it, but for free it does most everything. You can find a download and some great help on uscutter forums


----------



## BA&D (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks guys - but I have to post a new question to do with ports and the PC recognizing the cutter.


----------



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

i use both flexi 8.5 pro and winpcsign depending on what im designin.

winpcsign is a great program and i think it was only 300 compared to the 4000 for flexi


----------



## ramin666777 (Sep 21, 2008)

hi
artcut 2005 or 2006 works only on com1 or com2
this is the video to show you how to change the com port in devicemanager
make sure you use the same com port in software
Download com port n change.rar from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way
-----------------------------------------------------
you are able to cut direct from coreldraw and illustrator and auto cad by using windows driver
1- instal usb driver for plotter itself from the disc came with plotter
2- then go to device manager and find out com port number (mine is com3 so in video i show com 3 and maybe yours is difrent number 
3a-download windows xp vista and 7 32 bite driver from this link
http://www.sendspace.com/file/4z8bvs
3b- download windows xp vista and 7 64 bit from this link
http://www.sendspace.com/file/vwob65

4- un zip it open and run the setup
select instal then select com port same as your device manager and select moder gx500 and start and finish instalation
5- instal coreldraw or illustrator 
-------------------------------------------------------------
download illustrator 5 from this link
http://www.sendspace.com/file/2fqv4c
how to cut from illustrator
http://www.sendspace.com/file/z7pau9
---------------------------------------------------------------
how to cut from coreldraw
http://www.sendspace.com/file/uet5cs
you are redy to use you plotter
and you have to use the plotter as gx500 printer in coreldraw or auto cad
----------------------------------------

you need winrar software to unzip this softwares after download.
If you do not have winrar then please download free from this link
www.download25.com/install/winrar.html
-----------------------------------------------------
blade setup is very important please watch the video regarding blade and blade holder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJlB1MbdIPs
------------------------------------------------
how display works

for best cut
dn speed 60
mv speed 100
-----------------------------------------------------------
ct display
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSGwM9vVExk
----------------------------------
b24 display
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M8NiTRve0Q
 --------------------------------------
 CA24
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQk9lVFa0Xg


----------

